# Evaluation of the Hind Sight



## Supercracker (Jul 22, 2006)

Several evaluations have been on AT in past. I've got the magnun extreme version. It gives a longer sight radius, and a larger rear sight apeture. I was pleasantly suprised with the accuracy. I have a fixed single pin (vital) attached to the front of the Hind. Some complain about the initial sighting in process. I had no problem at all.

Overall. I really like the simplicity for hunting. More than accurate enough.


----------



## brokenbone264 (May 10, 2009)

*Best sight I have ever shot*

I shot one for about a year. I loved it. I have taken it off to see if I like a peep again. My answer is no. I find myself looking too long at the target and wanting to get that precise alignment in the shot. I also found that the hold (anchor) that I was using for a hind sight does not work with a peep. I shoot fobs and if I aligned the HS and the front pins then the FOB clears my chin. Now it does not. I have had to change the way that I shoot to go back to the peep. 
I would suggest going with a twilight style with just the two fiberoptic pins. one on each side. It is easier to see and the bigger the rear sight the better. The mag is the way to go. 
I also can't get over seeing my buss cables in my line of sight. It is a pain in the butt.
I will be going back to the HS as it is a great tool to show lean and cant. If you are off you know it b4 the shot and not after. 
I wish I was good enough not to need it but I am not that lucky. I hunted with it all last year and it worked fine. Never broke one yet and I can be hard on my stuff.

Hope this helps.
BB


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I have been considering peep alternatives also and was wondering about the long range ability for the hind sight...


----------



## KeithA (Apr 4, 2010)

I never really liked using a peep-just didn't feel comfortable. So, I started using the hind sight about 3 years ago. I can honestly say it really improved my shooting. I would suggest getting the larger/mag version as it gives a better view of the target.​


----------



## Jmanallard (Jul 22, 2008)

*hindsight*

I currently am useing the hind sight 2 and I am very pleased with it. I use mine for everything including target.


----------



## P&Y137 (Aug 6, 2004)

I shot the hind sight for about 3 years and really liked it. However have since switched to the Bow Anchor Sight and like that even better. It's much more precise in helping with torque and anchor position, and it does not clutter up your sight window. Both are far better than a peep, in my opinion, but the Anchor Sight is at the top of peep elimination.


----------



## paoneshot (Apr 17, 2010)

I shot a hind sight for 3 years but it did not match well with the riser on my hoyt. IT fit but it seemed to rattle when i shot. I did like it but i will admit it shoot better now that i have a peep


----------



## slabsides45 (Feb 14, 2009)

I used one for over a year on my MQ1 several years back. I found it to be accurate enough, but it did obscure the sight picture more than I liked. If anyone is interested in one at a steep discount, email me or PM me and I'll make you a deal, just saw mine today in the "archery stuff drawer."


----------



## Coach Dad (Sep 18, 2009)

*DIFFICULT to sight in, and obstructes the target*

I bought one a few years ago when my eyes started getting old. I was having trouble seeing the sight pins clearly. Someone suggested the hindsight. I used it for about 2 years and was never really happy with it. It was very DIFFICULT to sight in, and it obstructed the target.
I replaced it with a "Verifier Peep" and I'm happy as can be.
I sold the hind sight on e-bay for almost the purchase price.


----------



## jordyd19 (Oct 23, 2009)

Supercracker said:


> Several evaluations have been on AT in past. I've got the magnun extreme version. It gives a longer sight radius, and a larger rear sight apeture. I was pleasantly suprised with the accuracy. I have a fixed single pin (vital) attached to the front of the Hind. Some complain about the initial sighting in process. I had no problem at all.
> 
> Overall. I really like the simplicity for hunting. More than accurate enough.



that's messed up, I have the same exact setup, but I sawed off a half inch of the front of the hind sight so I could mount the pin closer to the riser by a little bit, forgoing a portion of the original vital gear. 

Seems like a rare thing to have be the same.


----------



## Bryan Baker (May 9, 2010)

I am using the hindsight with my truglo microbrite detachable sight. It took me about 20 minutes to sight it in. After that, it's been dead on. It really is a big transition if you have always used a peep sight. But if you hang with it for awhile, you won't want to go back to a peep. Atleast for me.


----------



## AZBrewer (Jan 25, 2010)

*Peep Replacement*

Has anyone used a hindsight on a Hoyt Maxxis? I have been looking at these type of sights as a peep replacement, I have also thought about the peep eliminator but am not sure how well either would work on this setup as the cables are so close to the riser. Would hate to have to spend the $$$ to find out it does not work well on my bow. 

I am shooting a 2010 Maxxis 31

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## breetai1977 (Feb 26, 2010)

Put one on my bow and was amazed at how much the target area brightened up.


----------



## slabsides45 (Feb 14, 2009)

For anyone interested, I'm doing a "karma" giveaway of an EQII here:

http://msoutdoorforums.com/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=1178

You win, and I'll even pay shipping... :smile:


----------

